# I think I want this



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.elysia.com/hardware/xpressor-500/introduction/


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds nice. Not a bad price either.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm fixing to try out the mpressor plug in to see how it sounds too.

I'm not terribly huge on outboard gear but I wouldn't mind having one of those to mess around with in my spare time. This mpressor is supposed to basically be the plug in version of that xpressor.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I want it too!!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, somehow I found my way onto their mailing list...dunno if it was through here somehow or some sort of mail prog. I'm not complaining though .


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like a cool compressor! Would love to have it in my lunchbox!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder if they might send me one for extended review if I ask them nicely... :dumbcrazy:


----------

